# !! SOS !! help me sex this rat!



## dally_b (Jun 29, 2021)

hello! my name is dallas, i've been a rat owner for about 3 years now and i've only ever had males. a few days ago, one of my little dudes passed away from old age. i headed to the store today to pick up another male rat so the one i have left won't be lonely! but i am so very very confused about the sex of the rat i brought home. 

i believe it's younger than the people at the pet store said ("2-3 months old"). i'm also not certain if the pet store sexed this rat correctly (allegedly male). i've been sitting here going back and forth about whether or not it's male or female. i've looked at so many guides and i'm just left with more confusion,,, i really don't want to accidentally put in a female rat with my little guy!!

could someone more experienced take a look at the pictures below and help me figure this out?? is this just a very young male rat or a female??? thank you so much!!









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

See in that first photo, there is a little purse-string shaped hole just under the urethra (opening where they wee). That looks like a vagina to me. Boys don't have that obviously. 
If this rat was a normal male, he would have visible testes by now. If he was a late developer who had testes that hadn't yet dropped, he wouldn't have that opening just under the urethra.
You are very wise to keep them separate until you are sure. 
Just a note, I am not an expert, but am speaking from my own experience (we have male and female rats).
Can anyone else confirm what I have said?


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

Those are definitely female parts. Time to return her, unless you're considering switching over to owning females.


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

*"Time to return her, unless you're considering switching over to owning females."

OR* .... get him neutered and then they can be in the same cage.


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

That’s a girl.


----------

